# IBM x345 series



## davorin (Dec 16, 2010)

Good morning from .ch (o;

I happen to get a test machine for network monitoring being a IBM x345 series machine....dunno the exact machine details yet...and have just found some really old threads on the internet regarding this 2HU server...

Does someone run successfully FBSD 7.x or even 8.x on those types of servers?

Or are there some special tricks involved for the built-in RAID-1 controller?


thanx in advance
richard


----------



## butcher (Dec 17, 2010)

AFAIR, x345 does not have a build-in RAID. I had x345 with RAID function that is implemented with IBM ServeRAID 6i controller. FreeBSD 5.x and 6.x worked fine with them. You should create logical volume from ServeRAID boot CD before FreeBSD installation.


----------

